# Manaus por um Sul-Mato-Grossense!



## Ponta Poranense (Apr 18, 2012)

Em abril de 2019 conheci a maior cidade da Região Norte e de toda Amazónia, surpreende a sensação de crescimento que a urbe passa e o retrato de outrora que o centro de Manaus transmite a riqueza do Ciclo da Borracha. A capital é super espalhada e as distancias são longas, percebi um cuidado do governo local em tentar revitalizar o centro e os novos complexos viários rasgados por avenidas igualmente novas. Nos primeiros threads percebia a falta de arborização, até contraditória para uma cidade inserida na maior floresta tropical do mundo, felizmente a cidade vem mudando :cheers:. A região nova não deve nada a nem um capital brasileira, mas não tem a originalidade do centro histórico, espero que esse seja melhor cuidado e aproveitado. Um ponto negativo que contrasta com capitais que visitei recentemente é a quantidade de lixo jogada nas ruas, principalmente na área central, um pecado justamente o local mais interessante da cidade.

Vamos as fotos, perdoem a qualidade são do meu velho celular. Vou dividir o thread em centro histórico e parte moderna.

*Centro histórico*

1- Começando por ele o Majestoso Teatro Amazonas:









2- O belíssimo interior









3









4









5









6









7









8









9









10









11









12









13









14









15









16









17









18









19









20









21









22









23









24









25









26









27- Tem um famoso forista com este nome:










28









29









30









31









32









33









34









35









36









37









*Parte Moderna*

38









39









40









41









42









43









44









45









46









47









48









*Bônus*, descendo as escadas do Shopping Manaura:





*Ponta Negra*

49- O majestoso Rio Negro e sua Ponte:









50









51- Zoom na Ponte









52









Espero que tenham gostado, *fim.*


----------



## Prado (Mar 21, 2006)

^^ Lindas as imagens! Ótimo registro! Valeu por compartilhar sua experiência conosco.


----------



## Fabio Soares (Aug 5, 2013)

Belíssima Manaus... Parabéns pelas fotos!


----------



## jvitor2012 (Aug 25, 2012)

Lindas imagens. Essa região é bem turística e pedonal.


----------



## Naldo Arruda (Oct 8, 2016)

Percebe-se o resgate histórico no Centro de Manaus.


----------



## NecaRed (Sep 4, 2013)

Manaus como amo, obrigado por compartilhar suas fotos de Manaus!


----------



## RioNegro (Feb 11, 2015)

Lindo thread e a última é uma pintura, que que espetáculo de entardecer na orla. Parabéns pelas fotos.


----------



## Ponta Negra (Sep 3, 2011)

Belos registros, o centro histórico de Manaus vem melhorando a cada dia com novos investimentos público e privado. Novos hotéis boutiques foram entregues e outros em construção, novos complexos viários em obras e revitalização do centro histórico.


----------



## Alexandre Alcântara (May 24, 2009)

Obrigado por compartilhar conosco a sua passagem por Manaus. Seja sempre bem vindo a capital amazonense!

Manaus, linda que só ela! :cheers:


----------



## Metropolitano Manaus (Jan 17, 2009)

:cheers::cheers::cheers: Bonitos ângulos de nossa cidade. Muito bom mesmo.


----------



## Nat_Mac (Nov 1, 2008)

Muito linda! Esse centro histórico é show, uma viagem no tempo! Os contrastes das partes antigas e modernas da cidade dizem muito sobre os ciclos econômicos que ela viveu.


----------



## BaianoNato (Aug 21, 2015)

Lindíssima Manaus! Parabéns pelas fotos


----------



## CARIOCAemSSA (Aug 11, 2006)

Esse é o melhor thread de Manaus que me recordo de já ter visto!


----------



## DouglasMoraes (Jun 3, 2013)

Manaus é tão unica 
O centro melhorou muito 
Parabéns pelas fotos


----------



## Fabiano Mao/Vix (Sep 18, 2019)

Uma linda cidade que não nega ser super cosmopolita.
Parabéns, belíssimas fotos.


----------



## Ponta Poranense (Apr 18, 2012)

Prado said:


> ^^ Lindas as imagens! Ótimo registro! Valeu por compartilhar sua experiência conosco.





Fabio Soares said:


> Belíssima Manaus... Parabéns pelas fotos!





jvitor2012 said:


> Lindas imagens. Essa região é bem turística e pedonal.



Muito obrigado por comentarem .


----------



## Cratus (Jun 19, 2013)

Linda cidade. A umidade acaba com as pinturas das edificações pelo que vejo. Deveriam pintar somente com tinta impermeável. Isso é bem comum aqui no litoral do NE também.


----------



## Hugo.J.I (Jun 21, 2018)

Belíssimas fotos de Manaus, parabéns!!!


----------



## cassianoitu (Feb 12, 2009)

Maravilhosa metrópole!!


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

Migo lindo...

Adorei o thread! Manaus é uma das capitais que quero visitar... 

Sou fascinada pelo Teatro Amazonas! Imponente! Fez visita guiada?

Não lembro de ter visto a parte mais nova, gostei!! 

Muito obrigada por compartilhar com a gente!

bjks e :hug:

P.S. Tem comidinha pra mostrar não? :lol:


----------



## Rdx MG (Jan 19, 2011)

Pra mim Manaus é uma cidade decepcionante urbanisticamente. Há pouquíssimo que chama a atenção...


----------



## Manaux-Blue (Mar 27, 2010)

Manaus é fascinante não pelo que é, mas sim pelo seu potencial, existe muito a ser feito, e podemos aproveitar as novas tecologias implementando infraetrutura de todas as modalidades nas suas versões mais atualizadas, em mobilidades, moradias, saúde , transporte equipamento urbanos diversos... além de ser um lugar de oportinidades e empreendedorismo...


----------



## +Jampa (Jun 10, 2006)

O teatro Amazonas é fenomenal, lindissímo e muito imponente. Gostaria muito de poder conhecê-lo um dia.


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Esse é o melhor thread de Manaus que eu já vi por aqui, por ter mostrado a cidade vista por suas ruas
Está na minha lista de cidades que quero conhecer, quem sabe talvez em 2020?


----------



## Guiga1 (Aug 26, 2008)

Belas imagens!

Tenho muito curiosidade em conhecer Manaus. Você retratou bem a cidade!

Obrigado.


----------



## Naldo Arruda (Oct 8, 2016)

edit


----------



## Pernambucano Soul (Sep 4, 2008)

Linda demais!!! Adorei o thread!
Fiquei impressionado, com o centro histórico, os prédios modernos, com o teatro Amazonas e com a limpeza das ruas. Parabéns Manaus!!! :applause::applause:


----------



## Lucas Souza RF (Oct 24, 2007)

Linda Manaus. Compartilhou o tereré com os manauras, Andrey?


----------



## HSilva (Feb 13, 2008)

Ainda não conheço Manaus! Quero muito conhecê-la!! Ótimo registro.


----------



## Ponta Poranense (Apr 18, 2012)

^^

Agradeço a todos pelos comentários, feliz ano novo pessoal em 2020 espero contribuir com novos threads.


----------



## Ponta Poranense (Apr 18, 2012)

Déa_ said:


> Migo lindo...
> 
> Adorei o thread! Manaus é uma das capitais que quero visitar...
> 
> ...


Oi Déa, menina não fiz o teatro estava cheio e o meu tempo curto acabei não fazendo a visita guiada, quem sabe em uma próxima. Quanto as comidas não resgistrei nada precisaria conhecer Manaus mais a fundo para conhecer os diferenciais da culinária, no geral nada muito diferente do restante do país, com ênfase em peixes. Muito obrigado por sempre comentar e acompanhar meus threads. :heart: :hug:


----------



## David de andrade (Nov 15, 2004)

População de Manaus ao longo dos censos:
Ano.......Urbana......Total..........Metropolitana*
1872 -.......................29.334
1890 -.......................38.720
1900 -.......................34.713
1910 -.......................85.340
1920 -.......................75.704
1940 -.....67.437........106.399
1950 -.....89.894........139.620
1960 -....154.040.......175.343
1970 -....283.673.......311.622
1980 -....611.843.......633.383
1991 -..1.006.585....1.011.501....1.030.377
2000 -..1.396.768....1.405.835....1.438.138
2010 -..1.792.881....1.802.014....1.842.795**
2019 -..2.171.849....2.182.763....2.231.059
* Somente os municípios de Manaus e Iranduba
**Criada em 2007


----------



## Rio atrato (Oct 4, 2009)

Poxa, que thread maravilhoso! Como eu ainda não tinha visto 

Adorei as fotos, tenho muita vontade de conhecer Manaus e a Amazônia.

O CH, ainda que seja decadente, já possui ambientes muito bacanas e bem cuidados, como o entorno do teatro e essas pracinhas com sobrados coloniais pintadinhos.

Adorei a Ponta Negra e a praia de rio, e a Ponte Manaus-Iranduba é sensacional, ficou linda nas fotos.

Parabéns pelo thread!!

Como é a comida em Manaus?


----------



## Ponta Poranense (Apr 18, 2012)

^^

Rio, Obrigado! 

Olha o centro no geral ainda precisa de mais atenção, as fotos retratam a melhor parte do mesmo, mas o ponto positivo é o poder público que anda fazendo sua parte várias obras acontecendo na intenção de melhorar o local.

Ponta Negra é uma cidade a parte tem uma vaibe praiana.

Quanto a comida nada de diferente do restante do país, precisaria de mais tempo para avaliar, com ênfase em peixes o típico é o tambaqui.

Meu único arrependimento foi não ter feito o passeio das águas, fica para uma próxima.


----------



## Lucas Berti (Jan 28, 2020)

Linda cidade.


----------



## ajuricaba1993 (Jul 6, 2017)

ótimas fotos cara, pena que pegou a praça terreiro aranha em reforma, agora ela já está pronta e muito bonita. Ainda há muito o que se fazer no centro de Manaus, mas aos poucos está sendo requalificado


----------



## Compton_ (May 20, 2004)

Adorei as fotos!
Achei a cidade bem limpa, bem cuidada, sou perfeccionista e sempre dou uma olhada nos paralelepípedos pra ver se estão com a manutenção em dia e gostei mto do que vi! A cidade ta linda.


----------

